# Where can you buy Dwarf tropical woodlice?



## DJK83 (Aug 11, 2011)

I apologize if this has been asked before, but I'm having a hard time finding websites that sell them.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I have Dwarf White, Dwarf Gray, and Giant Orange.
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pl...ieds/72068-springtails-isopods-available.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/66991-how-culture-isopods-woodlice-springtails.html


----------



## DJK83 (Aug 11, 2011)

Okay, cool. How long does the shipping usually take? Also, what are the payment methods?


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

Where in western NY are you at? I'm in Medina, NY and I have some LOADED cultures available for sale. Send me a PM if you want to just stop by to pick them up and avoid the shipping charge.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

There you go! Gary's got good bugs too and you can avoid the shipping! Of course, if you get his bugs, then you can't use my culturing instruction thread.  Just kidding.
I usually take PayPal and use USPS priority but it sounds like you are better off hooking up with Gary.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

I've got 'em too! Let me know if you want any. I can just ship the bugs without cultures if you'd like.


----------



## DJK83 (Aug 11, 2011)

I live in Cheektowaga, so Medina is kinda far. And Mitch, I think I would want them _with_ the culture. So I'm probably gonna buy them from Pumilo. But thanks guys.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Did you read through my thread on culturing them? Mine are sent out as a starter culture with a minimum of culture media. Enough that you could grow them for a month or so, but they will need to be set up in something bigger. My goal as a bug seller is to be able to ship you a clean culture, keeping shipping at a minimum, and teach you how to get good production. Honestly, I want to sell to you once.....and *never hear from you again!*  Unless it is for different bugs, questions, or just to talk bugs/frogs.  If I keep selling you the same white Isopods over and over, I haven't done my job very well. Kind of screwy, huh? This business is only a success if I *don't* get repeat business!


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

DJK83 said:


> I live in Cheektowaga, so Medina is kinda far.


Really??? It's only 45 minutes.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

Pumilo said:


> Did you read through my thread on culturing them? Mine are sent out as a starter culture with a minimum of culture media. Enough that you could grow them for a month or so, but they will need to be set up in something bigger. My goal as a bug seller is to be able to ship you a clean culture, keeping shipping at a minimum, and teach you how to get good production. Honestly, I want to sell to you once.....and *never hear from you again!*  Unless it is for different bugs, questions, or just to talk bugs/frogs.  If I keep selling you the same white Isopods over and over, I haven't done my job very well. Kind of screwy, huh? This business is only a success if I *don't* get repeat business!


I'd like to buy some cultures...do you have ones that are mixed? I'm in MD and the temps here are moderating, so it would be a great time to send them. I don't do PayPal, so what are your alternatives. I love your salesmanship...is that like the "teach a man to fish" concept???


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Judy S said:


> I'd like to buy some cultures...do you have ones that are mixed? I'm in MD and the temps here are moderating, so it would be a great time to send them. I don't do PayPal, so what are your alternatives. I love your salesmanship...is that like the "teach a man to fish" concept???


Thanks and feel free to pm me regarding any purchases.


----------



## DJK83 (Aug 11, 2011)

Pumilo, yup, I read through your thread. And once I actually get them, I plan on reading through it again! I want to maintain a culture and also establish them in a vivarium. Also, if you're wondering why I haven't actually ordered them yet, I had made a Paypal account years ago, but never used it. So now I'm trying to figure out how to get it working with a bank account. Once I do, I'll be PMing you.

Gary, the thing is that I actually don't have a license, so I wouldn't be the one making the trip. So Medina is simply further than I'd ask someone else to go.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Guaranteed check or money order would be fine, too, if PayPal is a hassle. Besides, some people just don't trust PayPal.


----------



## beatusb (May 3, 2011)

Watch out for Doug. He seems all nice and does not want to ship you the SAME bugs twice, but he wants to get you hooked on bugs so you by his other bugs ! He will sell you trop. springs. You will get hooked on them and then have to by his giant springs. Then his pinks. Then on to woodlice and dwarf whites. Then it is only a matter of time before you are into Giant orange. 

Seriously though, my best bug buying experience has been from Doug!


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

Um, the giant oranges and pink springs are my favorite to watch. Thos pinks jump far! And all of my creepy crawlies were from Doug the Bug.


----------

